# Llegir, Joan ha llegit un llibre.



## NxLi

Bon Dia,
Tinc una pregunta. aquesta frase és acceptable en la conversa oral? 
_*Llegir, Joan ha llegit un llibre*.
gràcies per endavant_


----------



## Agró

NxLi said:


> Bon *d*ia,
> Tinc una pregunta. *A*questa frase és acceptable en la conversa oral?
> _*Llegir, Joan ha llegit un llibre*.
> *G*ràcies per endavant_


Sí, no li veig cap problema.


----------



## NxLi

Agró said:


> Sí, no li veig cap problema.


G_ràcies _


----------



## Elxenc

Perquè encetes la demanda amb l'infinitiu llegir. Quin significat li'n dones a aqueix infinitiu? Podries escriure una frase més llarga?


----------



## isagcom

Em sona molt malament, no entenc l'infinitiu del principi, i hauria de ser *en* Joan


----------



## Circunflejo

isagcom said:


> i hauria de ser *en* Joan


També pot ser el Joan...

Cal que @NxLi ens digui què és allò que vol dir.


----------



## Lurrezko

Aquest infinitiu inicial podria ser una puntualització:

-El Joan no és gaire lector, oi?
-No. Llegir, el Joan ha llegit un llibre. I para de comptar.

Necessitem context, com sempre.

Salutacions als vells amics


----------



## NxLi

Lurrezko said:


> Aquest infinitiu inicial podria ser una puntualització:
> 
> -El Joan no és gaire lector, oi?
> -No. Llegir, el Joan ha llegit un llibre. I para de comptar.
> 
> Necessitem context, com sempre.
> 
> Salutacions als vells amics
> 
> 
> Lurrezko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aquest infinitiu inicial podria ser una puntualització:
> 
> -El Joan no és gaire lector, oi?
> -No. Llegir, el Joan ha llegit un llibre. I para de comptar.
> 
> Necessitem context, com sempre.
> 
> Salutacions als vells amics
> 
> 
> 
> G_ràcies _
Click to expand...


----------



## Dymn

Jo aquí afegiria un "_de_" al principi. No sé si en diuen res les gramàtiques, però sempre ho havia sentit a dir així.

_De llegir, en/el Joan ha llegit un llibre._


----------



## Elxenc

Dymn said:


> Jo aquí afegiria un "_de_" al principi. No sé si en diuen res les gramàtiques, però sempre ho havia sentit a dir així.
> 
> _De llegir, en/el Joan ha llegit un llibre._


Sí. Ací jo si que posaria la preposició, però refent la frase, perquè com està escrita no em sona gens bé: De llegir, en /el Joan, no ho ha fet en sa vida; no ha ha fet mai. 
Ho vaig pensar en veure les respostes, no recorde perquè no en vaig respondre, jo: Molt parlar, però_* de*_ forment, ni un gra. N'és una frase feta amb la preposició "de" que m'ha vingut al cap.


----------



## gvergara

Dymn said:


> De llegir, en/el Joan ha llegit un llibre.


Hola,

Intuituvament em sona millor amb preposición, però encara no comprenc ben bé el que es vol dir amb aquest infinitiu. Se'l podria ometre, i la oració resultant és clara. No arribo a veure quin valor addicional aporta l'infinitiu, m'ho podríeu aclarir, si us plau?


----------

